# Die wichtigsten Kunstköder



## Angler 212 (7. Mai 2011)

Was sind eure wichtigsten und fängigsten Kunstköder für Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Forelle?
Welche sind besonders fängig?
Welche besonders günstig?
Welche sind einfach überteuert?

Egal ob Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, Gummifisch, Twister oder Jerkbait

schreibt bitte das Gewicht des Köders wenn möglich mit hin


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

Blinker, Gummifische, Wobbler, Spinner. Die Größen und Farben variieren je nach Gewässer.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

Ich habe momentan nur 2 Köder in der Köderbox.

Fz Blinker in Gold, Kupfer und Silber Gewicht weiß ich nicht ca.5cm für das Mittelwasser

Gummifische in Weiß und Gelb für den Grund ca.5cm lang


----------



## Angler 212 (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

christian36, 
danke für deine antwort.
Aber welche farbe ist am besten und wie groß sind deine köder


----------



## Walstipper (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

Jigs + Trailer.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

Günstig und nicht wegzudenken: Spinner!

Kein Köder brachte mir mehr Raubfisch, als das drehende Stück Blech und desto weniger damit an den Gewässern gefischt wird, desto fängiger sind sie.
Erfolgreichster Spinner unter allen Bedingungen: Mepps Aglia Fluo Firetiger


----------



## Angler 212 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

vielen dank


----------



## KawangA (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

hallo,
für mich auf jedenfall der mepps black fury in den größen 2-4. ob grellster sonnenschein oder wolkendecke wenn andere köder tapfer ignoriert werden geht der immer....komisch keine ahnung warum. wenn ich einen anderen nehme der komplett kupfer ist und rote punkte hat wird dieser auch zu 80 % verschmäht #c.

petri heil


----------



## angelpfeife (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

Das beste P/L Verhältniss hat der Spinner. Dabei schwör ich auf Mepps, der Vibrax lüft aber auch sehr gut. Nur das Glöcken an der Achse nervt mich ein wenig|uhoh:. Ein Spinner hat den Vorteil dass er auch bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit einen hohen Druck aufbaut. Zudem ist er einfach zu Führen und bei Geflochtener braucht man meistens nichtmal Anzuschlagen. 
Wenn Tiefer als 3m gefischt wird ist für mich ein Gufi unverzichtbar. Die Gründe dafür sollten auf der Hand liegen.

Am meisten Spaß bringen aber Wobbler. Die kann man am facettenreichsten Führen und fangen bei richtiger Führung auch nicht schlechter als ein Mepps. Ob der Spaß einem das 5fache an Geld wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Mir schon


----------



## Säp (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

Jerkbaits, Sickly Buffalo und Lucio von Piketime, Glures Vela und Hydra, Bjerks Rapiotail und Big Snitch, Svartzonker Mc.Tail, Phantoms,... Gibt da so viele die sehr gut zu handhaben sind und sehr viel Spass bringen.

Oder aber der Dreamcatcher von TWP, wenns funktioniert die spassigste Angelei für mich...


----------



## redcrow (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Die wichtigsten Kunstköder*

Moin,
Kann mich der angelpfeife nur anschließen. Wobbler bringen auch für mich am meisten Spaß. Wobblergröße- und Lauftiefe auf den Futterfisch und Gewässer abstimmen, Farben Rot-Gelb-Grün-Weiß wählen und mit kurzen Twitchern einholen. Bringt (fast) immer Fisch - so wie gestern; einen schönen 35cm Barsch. Gruß Thomas


----------



## thanatos (19. September 2020)

der wichtigste Kunstköder ist der an dem man glaubt , wenn gar nix geht , kommt
der selbstgebastelte " Hybrid aus Wobblerkopf mit Doppelschwanztwister
ran läßt sich absolut nicht führen aber bringt oftmals einen guten Fisch


----------



## fishhawk (19. September 2020)

Hallo,



Angler 212 schrieb:


> Was sind eure wichtigsten und fängigsten Kunstköder für Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Forelle?



Das hängt bei mir von so vielen Faktoren ab, z.B. Gewässer, Stelle,  Jahreszeit, Sichtigkeit etc. , das ich da keine klaren Aussagen treffen kann.


----------



## lsski (25. September 2020)

Ich Hab nur noch eine Abu Sonette der wohl beste Spinner der Welt Je Schwerer des so weiter und Da stehen Die Dicken und dann Langsam mit doch unwahrscheinlich schnell rotierenden Blatt einfach einen Fisch nach dem anderen verhaften


----------



## lsski (25. September 2020)

Der in Silber hat Sie alle gefangen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (25. September 2020)

Der wichtigste Kunstköder ist wohl derjenige, der mit gewisser Regelmäßigkeit nass wird und den dabei eventuell bereits die eine oder andere Narbe ziert.
Selbst jahrelang kunstködersüchtig würde ich heute keck behaupten, folgen fast alle heutigen High-End-Kunstköder lediglich einigen wenigen uralten Mustern.


----------



## Andal (25. September 2020)

Wenn du weisst, wann und wo welche Silhouetten an Ködern gehen, kommst du mit einem einzigen Modell aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2020)

Hallo,

Salmo Warrior, Rapala X-Rap Jointed Shad, Effzett Blinker 30 Gramm und Mepps 5 Normalversion.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (26. September 2020)

Man nehme nur mal die Bleche á la Effzett, Heintz, Atom, Toby, Eppinger... in den diversen Größen und Dekoren. Die fangen mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit seit Generationen ihre guten Hechte. Hört man sich aber an, was die renommierten Kuntsköderhersteller sagen, dürften die seit locker 50 Jahren total verbrannt sein und nur die neuesten und natürlich teuersten Köder noch was fangen.

Aber wenn ich mich mit meinen Ködern und zwar allen, nicht auf die jahreszeitlichen Besonderheiten einstelle, dann wird der Hecht auch mehr in die Rubrik Zufälligkeit fallen. Ködergröße, Farbe, Lauftiefe, Lauftempo... das spielt auch noch alles eine viel größere Rolle, als die Wahl des möglichst angesagten Modells, das dann auch noch möglichst alle kurbeln.

Bestes Beispiel. Das gelbe Entlein von Savage Gear. Ein Geniestreich der Vermarktung - es wurde verkauft, wie geschnitten Brot. Aber gelbe Entlein im späten Herbst gegen einen großen Blinker, schön langsam und knapp über den Grund geleiert!?


----------



## Fruehling (26. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...Bestes Beispiel. Das gelbe Entlein von Savage Gear. Ein Geniestreich der Vermarktung - es wurde verkauft, wie geschnitten Brot. Aber gelbe Entlein im späten Herbst gegen einen großen Blinker, schön langsam und knapp über den Grund geleiert!?




Aber große Blinker im Sommer über einem ausgedehnten Kraut- oder besser noch Seerosenfeld gegen gelbe Entlein, schön langsam und knapp auf der Wasseroberfläche geführt ist ebenfalls nicht zu verachten...


----------



## Andal (26. September 2020)

Genau das meine ich ja. Die Köder den Bedingungen anpassen und nicht sinnbefreit den Worten der Vorsitzenden zu folgen!

Wobei ich das gelbe Entlein im Sommer sehr viel einfacher mit einem dünnblechigen Eppinger kompensieren kann, als im Spätherbst mit der Ente den fetten Heintz.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das gelbe Entlein von Savage Gear. Ein Geniestreich der Vermarktung - es wurde verkauft, wie geschnitten Brot.



Ein pinkes Oachkatzl würde mir noch in meiner gut sortierten Köderbox fehlen.
Wie stehen da die Chancen?


----------



## Andal (26. September 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein pinkes Oachkatzl würde mir noch in meiner gut sortierten Köderbox fehlen.
> Wie stehen da die Chancen?


Red mit dem @Seele , der macht dir garantiert einen pinken Wedler!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (26. September 2020)

Stimmt, als Hechtstreamer gibt es sicherlich schon das eine oder andere pinke Eichhörnchen-Imitat.


----------



## Seele (26. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Red mit dem @Seele , der macht dir garantiert einen pinken Wedler!



Boah @Andal, ich steh ja bekanntlich voll auf Pink beim FIschen weil es einfach mega fängt. Aber extra wieder pinke Haarfarbe kaufen und in den weißen Karnickel massieren.....


----------



## Andal (26. September 2020)

Ach komm schon Herr Meier... für Hasi tun wir doch alles!


----------



## Seele (27. September 2020)

Vieles, nicht alles 

Wobei er sicherlich cool aussehen würde.


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2020)

Eichhörnchen kann ich leider nicht bieten, aber ihr habt Recht
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pink ist einfach ge... nial.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. September 2020)

Albino Eichhörnchen, mit roten Augen,.............äh ,........Schwänzchen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. September 2020)

weißer , gelber und roter ( Doppelschwanz )Twister.

Keep it simple 

R.S.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. September 2020)

Angler 212 schrieb:


> Was sind eure wichtigsten und fängigsten Kunstköder für Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Forelle?
> Welche sind besonders fängig?
> Welche besonders günstig?
> Welche sind einfach überteuert?
> ...



Servus.
Blech Gummi und Wobbler sind natürlich die Klassiker und fangen eigentlich immer.

Für mich kommt es eher auf die Präsentation und den Platz an.
Nicht jeder Köder fängt zu jeder Zeit und am selben Ort.
Das würde hier aber schon erwähnt.

Was bei mir funktioniert kann bei dir der totale Flop sein.
Und umgekehrt.

Ein Bach hab ich bei uns im Eck.
Da kannst machen was du willst,  Gummifisch geht da überhaupt nicht.
Egal welche Größe und Design.
Hab da schon alles probiert.
Auch mehrere Kollegen gefragt die sagen alle das gleiche.
Da funktioniert es  halt nicht..

Nur kleine Twister an bestimmten Stellen gehen hin und wieder.

So nun zu meinen Favoriten.
Im Sommer sind Bugs auf Döbel und Forellen genial.
Ich mag die Käfer von "Fischers Gold ".
Bevorzugt grelle Farben.


Zum Forellen Fischen im See immer noch am allerliebsten die Klassischen Blinker im Nordischen Stil zb. Die 5g von Kinetic.
Oder der Tobi von Abu.

Am Bacherl funktionieren Wobbler immer gut.
Grad schwimmende Modelle.
Zurzeit Fische ich die Rebo und Broun Trout in 5g von Zebco (Gitec).
Die kleinen Modelle von ugly duckling sind auch immer dabei.
Und Minnow Modelle von Rapala.
Auch die Rebo der gleichen Marke kommt immer wieder mal zum Einsatz.

Und wenn gar nix geht n mini Twister in Motor Oil oder grün Glitter mit 1g Jig Kopf oder Chebu in Signal Orange.

Ein Gummi Modell in Motor Oil hat ja gefühlt jeder zweite  Raubfischangler im Gepäck.

Viel Spaß beim testen,  Grüße Michi

Ps.
Hab jetzt erst gesehen das der Thread Uralt ist und es warscheinlich keinen Sinn macht den TE zu zitieren.
Aber egal vielleicht helfen die Tipps irgend jemand.


----------



## Andal (28. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Und wenn gar nix geht n mini Twister in Motor Oil oder grün Glitter mit 1g Jig Kopf oder Chebu in Signal Orange.


Und für was zarrst de andern dann mit?


----------



## Forelle74 (28. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und für was zarrst de andern dann mit?


Hehe ja könnte man denken  .

ich zer eh viel zu viel mit.
Außerdem funktioniert der nicht überall so gut.
Im 8m tiefen Baggerse im Winter zb.
Und weit werfen lassen sich die Dinger ohne zusätzliches Gewicht auch nicht 
Irgendwie ist Angeln halt ne eigene Wissenschaft für sich.
Mann kan nie mit nur einem Köder auskommen .
Dann würd ja ein ganzer Wirtschaftszweig zusammen brechen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hehe ja könnte man denken  .
> 
> ich zer eh viel zu viel mit.
> Außerdem funktioniert der nicht überall so gut.
> ...



Mann kann nie mit nur einem Köder auskommen.

Ich kenne einen älteren Angelkameraden,der fängt seine Hechte seit Ewigkeiten ,nur mit FZ-Blinkern.
22,30 und 45 g schwer. Beide Seiten müssen silber sein. Man, hat der sich gefreut,als ich dem damals erzählt
habe,dass es den auch in 60 g gibt.Der Siggi, hat immer total gegrinst,wenn wir unsere Köderkisten in das Boot geschleppt
haben.Er hatte seine Blinker immer,......(3Stück) in einem Taschentuch eingewickelt dabei.Und die Hechte,die er geblinkert hat,
man,man, da ist uns aber, das eine oder andere Mal ,echt die Spucke weg geblieben. (Gewässergröße knapp 3000 ha.)


----------



## Bilch (28. September 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Mann kann nie mit nur einem Köder auskommen.
> 
> Ich kenne einen älteren Angelkameraden,der fängt seine Hechte seit Ewigkeiten ,nur mit FZ-Blinkern.
> 22,30 und 45 g schwer. Beide Seiten müssen silber sein. Man, hat der sich gefreut,als ich dem damals erzählt
> ...


Manchmal Frage ich mich, warum ich so viel Geld für KuKos ausgegeben habe - mindestens 50 % meiner Fische habe ich mit Spinnern und Blinkern gefangen


----------



## Esox 1960 (28. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Manchmal Frage ich mich, warum ich so viel Geld für KuKos ausgegeben habe - mindestens 50 % meiner Fische habe ich mit Spinnern und Blinkern gefangen



Weißt ja selber,als Angler,..........haben ist besser,.....als brauchen.


----------



## Andal (29. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Manchmal Frage ich mich, warum ich so viel Geld für KuKos ausgegeben habe - mindestens 50 % meiner Fische habe ich mit Spinnern und Blinkern gefangen


Weil es einfach geil ist, irgendwas nach Hause zu zerren, dass die Spezln sicher nicht haben? Muss man ja nicht intensiv fischen, aber zum angeben ist das bomfortionell!


----------



## Michael.S (29. September 2020)

Wenn ich so an meine Jugend denke braucht mann genau drei Effzett`s , einen silbernen einen goldenen und einen kupferfarbigen , die fingen immer , was anderes gab es hier nicht , höchstens die Heinzblinker aber die waren irgendwie verpönt


----------



## hans21 (29. September 2020)

Der für mich wichtigste Köder ist jeweils der, der mir gerade fehlt um den ersehnten Fisch zu fangen. Das können, je nach Situation, ganz unterschiedliche sein. Wichtig ist nur, dass es am fehlenden Köder und nicht an mir liegt.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. September 2020)

Hallo,

der Effzett begleitet mich auch schon seit fast 60 Jahren beim Spinnfischen und bringt immer wieder den Erfolg. Vor allem dann, wenn auf Wobbler und Co nichts geht, hat der schon oft den Tag gerettet. Wenn ich so 40 Jahre zurückdenke, da hatte ich zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht drei Köder dabei: den Big-S, Den EffZett mit 30 Gramm und den Mepps in Größe 5. Damit kam man aus und fing auch. Da hatte ich auch nur eine Umhängetasche dabei und die war nicht groß. Heute ist ein Rucksack angesagt. Aber man unterliegt halt auch gewissen Zwängen  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Weil es einfach geil ist, irgendwas nach Hause zu zerren, dass die Spezln sicher nicht haben? Muss man ja nicht intensiv fischen, aber zum angeben ist das bomfortionell!




Jäger und "*SAMMLER"..............vor lauter sammeln,irgendwann sogar,........... das Jagen vergessen !         *


----------



## Forelle74 (29. September 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Effzett begleitet mich auch schon seit fast 60 Jahren beim Spinnfischen und bringt immer wieder den Erfolg. Vor allem dann, wenn auf Wobbler und Co nichts geht, hat der schon oft den Tag gerettet. Wenn ich so 40 Jahre zurückdenke, da hatte ich zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht drei Köder dabei: den Big-S, Den EffZett mit 30 Gramm und den Mepps in Größe 5. Damit kam man aus und fing auch. Da hatte ich auch nur eine Umhängetasche dabei und die war nicht groß. Heute ist ein Rucksack angesagt. Aber man unterliegt halt auch gewissen Zwängen  .
> 
> ...


Hallo
Ist das der von Shakespeare? 









						Shakespeare BIG S WOBBLER Serie original Medi S Neu in Box SAMMLERSTÜCK  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Shakespeare BIG S WOBBLER Serie original Medi S Neu in Box SAMMLERSTÜCK bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Mein Dad hat genau den in Farbe 077.
Ich hab ihn fast ausgelacht wo er den dicken Brummer aus seiner Box zog.
Aber bei unserem letzten gemeinsamen Spinnfischen  hat er damit 3 Hechte gefangen. 
Und ich mit wechseln,  tauschen und probieren genau einen Abriss und nen Mini Zander.

Er zog halt 4h seinen Wobbler durchs Eiskalte Wasser.
Und fing  .
2 sogar recht Oberflächen Nah.
Gegen jede Regel.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. September 2020)

Was meint ihr,was andere Angler geguckt haben,wenn mein Kumpel und ich, bei den Barschen meistens immer voll abgeräumt haben
und Angler in der Nähe von uns, in den Booten teilweise wenig ,oder auch gar nichts gefangen haben.Wir haben uns beide, vor lachen fast immer ,nass gemacht.
Unsere Köder,...............stinknormales Fahrrad Ventilgummi.  
Also für mich,...... ....  einer der besten Barsch Köder.


----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Penis-Blinker?

Will gar net wissen was man damit fängt...


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Penis-Blinker?
> 
> Will gar net wissen was man damit fängt...



Als Pilker oder Zocker wird er gehen, als Blinker eher nicht. Schlüsselanhänger blinkern eben nicht, den kannst du nur reinleiern.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. September 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ist das der von Shakespeare?
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, der war von Shakespeare. Gabs als Big-S, Midi-S und Mini-S. Die kamen so Anfang der 1980er Jahre auf den Markt, der Big-S kostete damals 6,90 DM (habe noch zwei Originalverpackte Big-S mit Preisauszeichnung auf der Plastikschachtel). Waren die ersten Rassel-Wobbler, die ich kannte und vor allem eins, sie waren deutlich billiger als die anderen Wobbler damals. Rapala in den Größen gingen etwa bei 15 DM los und die ABU-HiLo bei so 11/12 DM. Dazu kam noch die gute Fängigkeit des Big-S. Dies machte seine Popularität damals aus. Da brauchte man nicht gleich in Sack und Asche gehen, wenn da mal einer abriss. War zwar immer noch deutlich teurer als EffZett und Mepps 5, aber kostete eben nur die Hälfte des Preises der anderen populären Wobbler. Wobei man, gerade bei Rapala damals auch über 20 DM gehen konnte.
Gerade die Rapala sind heute, im Verhältnis zum Verdienst damals, billiger als vor 40 Jahren.
Wie schon erwähnt, genügten mir damals diese drei Köder für einige Jahre zum Spinnfischen auf Hechte.
Zu Rapala noch; als ich das erste Mal nach Wegfall des Eisernen Vorhangs 1992 oder 1993 nach Tschechien fuhr, sah ich da in einem Anglerladen Rapala Wobbler so um 6 DM herum (umgerechnet). Ich traute der Sache nicht und vermutete Nachbauten, denn das waren Wobbler, welche bei uns so 15-20 DM kosteten. Ich kaufte einen, den ich auch zuhause hatte, damit ich den mal genau vergleichen konnte. Das Ergebnis war, es war ein Original Rapala. Beim nächsten "Tschechien-Besuch" kaufte ich da mal so 15-20 Stück. Die kosteten tatsächlich nur etwa ein Drittel von dem Preis bei uns.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (29. September 2020)

Und ich überlege gerade, ob all die Momente, in denen man der Blech- und/oder Wobblerfraktion mit Jerkbaits, Gummis oder auch Swimbaits gnadenlos überlegen war, doch nur geträumt wurden.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich konnte bisher nicht feststellen, dass mir, der hauptsächlich Wobbler und mitunter Blech und sehr selten Gummi fischt, jemand der Gummifraktion beim Hechtfischen voraus war. Mag vielleicht beim Zander gelten, aber den befische ich nicht gezielt, da reichen mir die 2/3 als Beifänge im Jahr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Purist (29. September 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so 40 Jahre zurückdenke, da hatte ich zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht drei Köder dabei: den Big-S, Den EffZett mit 30 Gramm und den Mepps in Größe 5. Damit kam man aus und fing auch.



Das waren damals die Standardköder und wie du ausführst auch noch mit einem banalen Hintergrund: Preis/Leistung. Der Big-S war deshalb so günstig, weil er ein spottbillig herstellter Plastikwobbler war. Ich vermute, dass der schon immer aus Asien kam, im Gegensatz zu seinen (teureren) Plastik-Crankbait-Vorbildern aus den USA.

Ich habe die komische Angewohnheit, jedes Jahr Köder, mit denen ich besser gefangen habe, beiseite zu legen. Wenn ich die durchschaue sind das noch immer vor allem Effzett und Spinner (Mepps, Rublex, DAM und meine Eigenbauten), wobei es natürlich so ist, dass die Köder am meisten und besten fangen, die man auch häufig einsetzt.




Fruehling schrieb:


> Und ich überlege gerade, ob all die Momente, in denen man der Blech- und/oder Wobblerfraktion mit Jerkbaits, Gummis oder auch Swimbaits gnadenlos überlegen war, doch nur geträumt wurden.



Die wurden nicht nur geträumt, man kann mit Kunstködern garantiert eine Scheuchwirkung erzielen, wenn man sie zu häufig benutzt und zurücksetzt, was früher eher seltener vorkam.
Allerdings darf man auch nicht verschweigen, wie perfide Angelsportjournalisten schon damals die Werbetrommel für Wackelschwanz und Co rührten, selbst wenn deren eigene Fangerfahrungen mit diesen "modernen Ködern" eher bescheiden waren. In Folge kauften Angler hierzulande wie blöde, benutzten die Weichplastikködern dann auch häufiger und fingen dann irgendwann auch damit.


----------



## Fruehling (29. September 2020)

Und das, obwohl die Fische von alledem nichts wußten... 

Ich glaube nicht an Zufälle, wohl aber an ein realistischeres Beuteschema.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2020)

Ich muss in Punkto Zander widersprechen - und auch Barsch :

die Einführung von "Mister Twister" und den Profiblinkerartikeln war *DER* Meilenstein auf Zander .

Das kann ich beurteilen, weil ich die ersten in Deutschland überhaupt erhältlichen Twister gefischt habe.

Auch habe ich - in aller Bescheidenheit - zusammen mit 1,2 Kollegen das sogn. Vertikalangeln praktiziert - von Spundwänden und der Uferpromenade am Rhein aus.

Nur hieß es noch nicht Vertikalangeln - wir zupften einfach senkrecht oder hielten die Köder , während die Strömung diese ( köder ) langsam mitnahm.

Was glaubt Ihr, warum ich und ein paar andere der " ersten Stunden " heutzutage so viel zu lachen haben , wenn die

"Experten" teilweise vor sich hin sabbeln ?  

R.S.


----------



## Andal (29. September 2020)

Einen schnöden Blinker für zwofuffich fischt man auch mit einem ganz anderen Mut zum Risiko, als einen Wobbler für 25,- €....


----------



## jkc (29. September 2020)

Wann kamen denn Profiblinker Attraktor und Turbotail und waren das deren ersten Köder? Ich meine mich an die Markteinführung zu erinnern, das wäre dann aber erst so Anfang bis Mitte der 90er und zu der Zeit gab es schon eine Auswahl an Gummiködern.

Grüße JK


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2020)

Nee,

Attractor und Turbotail kamen sehr viel später , waren Weiterentwicklungen.

Anfangs gab es nur ein Twistermodell in ca. 6cm. und ein paar Gummifische/als Weichwobbler mit Drilling montiert mit normalem Hammerschwanz.

Später erste Versuche , einen 10er Gummifisch auf den 10g. Twisterkopf aufzuziehen - mit brutalem Erfolg...Erweiterung der Kopfmodelle um den Kopf Größe E+F+ G für Schaufelschwanzfischchen.

Als Weiterentwicklung zum kleineren Sichelschwanztwister kam das ( größere ) Wackelwunder , ein Twister mit breiterem Flatterschwanz in ca. 10cm. , ein überaus tödlicher Köder für größere Zander.

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2020)

Sind Twister normalen GuFis so sehr überlegen für Zander?

noch nie welche genutzt.


----------



## rippi (29. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Sind Twister normalen GuFis so sehr überlegen für Zander?
> 
> noch nie welche genutzt.


Ja, man kann sagen, dass in derselben Zeit, in der ein Zander auf Gufi gefangen wird, ungefähr 10 Zander auf Twister kommen. Gewässerübergreifend.


----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2020)

ernsthaft?

puh - muss ich mal testen. ändert sich da was an der Köderführung? Oder kann man die ganz normal Faulenzen bzw. Jiggen?


----------



## rippi (29. September 2020)

Eigentlich geht alles. Selbst einfach nur stehen lassen, wenn Strömung vorhanden.


----------



## Andal (29. September 2020)

Bis die "Mr. Twister & Consorten" Fuss fassten, galten Zander teilweise als mit Kunstködern unfangbar. Und teilweise war es auch so. Mit den ersten Schwappern der Gummiwelle ging es richtig los. Nicht immer so, wie man sich das wünscht, denn mit den Gummis schossen auch so manche Experten, wie die Schwammerl aus dem Boden. Alles natürlich in einem Umfang, den heute keiner mehr ansprechen würde. Aber seinerzeit war das bemerkenswert.

Komischerweise fange ich heute Zander auf Blech deutlich besser, als mit Gummiködern.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ernsthaft?
> 
> puh - muss ich mal testen. ändert sich da was an der Köderführung? Oder kann man die ganz normal Faulenzen bzw. Jiggen?



Lass´ Dich nicht veräppeln Deniz - damals gab es nur die wenigen Modelle - läuft auf Gummifisch Nix, dann auch nicht auf Twister ( selber Grundton ) ; Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Purist (29. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich muss in Punkto Zander widersprechen - und auch Barsch :
> 
> die Einführung von "Mister Twister" und den Profiblinkerartikeln war *DER* Meilenstein auf Zander .
> 
> Das kann ich beurteilen, weil ich die ersten in Deutschland überhaupt erhältlichen Twister gefischt habe.



Zander kannst du auch heute noch problemlos mit Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler fangen, natürlich auch tagsüber, du musst nur wissen wie.
Das kann ich beurteilen, weil ich das seit fast 30 Jahren regelmäßig gezielt mache.

Bezüglich der Weichplastikköder wage ich nur die Vermutung anzustellen, dass bis zu deren Durchbruch in Deutschland Spinnangler (von denen es nicht viele gab, im Vergleich zu heute) die Zanderspinnangelei aus Angst vor Köderverlusten lieber "vermieden" haben und daher für den Fang den Ansitz wählten. Wie man mit herkömlichen Spinnködern Zander an den Haken bekam, konnte man trotzdem in jedem Fachmagazin hin und wieder lesen und genau das funktioniert natürlich noch immer.

Meine Äußerungen bezüglich der Werbetrommel von Angelsportjournalisten beruhen auf den Äußerungen eines ehemaligen F&F Chefredakteurs, der offen zugab, dass er wegen zwei gefangener Hechte einen Gummiköder im Heft mit Erfolg (=hohe Verkaufszahlen) empfahl, ihn privat wegen mangelnder Fänge, speziell auf Zander, aber nicht wirklich benutzte. Diese Geschichte bekam damals auch noch eine hübsche Untermalung in Filmform durch einen Kollegen, der dort das gleiche Spielchen mit der Werbetrommel betrieb und dabei jenen Redakteur beim Blinkern auf Zander filmte. Eine völlig absurd klingende Geschichte in Zeiten der ausufernden Influencertums, aber so waren die Anfänge.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2020)

Zander blinkern geht in der Tat - auch auf Spinner beißen sie, selbst so gefischt.

Es ist so, dass man bei Zug/Taumelködern mit Drilling in Grundnähe deutlich mehr Abrisse hat - außerdem muß man mit einem Spinner erstmal in Grundnähe kommen!

Also teurer , im Vgl. zum Gummiköder.

Auf Zander und Barsch ist der Gummiköder unschlagbar , was nicht heißen soll, dass Metallköder versagen.

Das Anstarten und Absinken auf den Grund ist ein Schlüsselreiz, der besser mit Gummiködern gelingt - der ( Einzel ) Haken zeigt nach oben und Hänger werden minimiert.

Aber - wer fängt hat recht ( und wer mehr fängt hat rechter  )

R.S.


----------



## rippi (29. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Lass´ Dich nicht veräppeln Deniz - damals gab es nur die wenigen Modelle - läuft auf Gummifisch Nix, dann auch nicht auf Twister ( selber Grundton ) ; Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


Der Twister schlägt den Gummifisch um Längen. Man muss es nicht gut finden, aber es ist nun mal so.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. September 2020)

Moin rippi  - ich fing größereZander auf Gummifisch - der Twister ist schon top - dachte, Du wolltest Deniz veräppelt.

Mein Fehler 

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (29. September 2020)

Hallo,



Purist schrieb:


> die Zanderspinnangelei aus Angst vor Köderverlusten lieber "vermieden" haben und daher für den Fang den Ansitz wählten.



Dürfte in vielen Gegenden so gewesen sein.  Georg Peinemann war damals einer der wenigen Journalisten, der berichtet hat, dass  man Zander auch auf Blinker fangen kann.

Bei uns im Gewässer ging es damals auf tief geführten Effzett zwar auch, aber als ich über  amerikanische GIs an die ersten Grubs und Shads kam, nahmen meine Zanderfänge schon deutlich zu.

Ich bin deshalb schon der Meinung, dass in vielen Gewässern Gummiköder beim Zanderangeln Vorteile bringen können, besonderes in der kalten Jahreszeit.

Ich kenne aber auch Hechtgewässer, wo die Gummifraktion gegenüber den Blinkerfans regelmäßig den Kürzeren zieht.

Den Köder, der überall, zu jeder Jahreszeit und Umweltbedingung optimale Fänge bringt, kenne ich nicht.

Und da ich mich nicht auf einen Köder festlegen will, schleppe ich mittlerweile auch ne gut gefüllte Tasche mit Kunstködern mit, auch wenn ich pro Ausflug dann doch nur ein paar wenige Modelle fische.

Gibt mir ein einfach gutes Gefühl für so einige Eventualitäten gerüstet zu sein.


----------



## Purist (29. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Es ist so, dass man bei Zug/Taumelködern mit Drilling in Grundnähe deutlich mehr Abrisse hat - außerdem muß man mit einem Spinner erstmal in Grundnähe kommen!



Dafür gibt's ja die Tricks von früher. Während man Blinker auch noch jiggen kann, wird bei Spinner und Blinker generell gezählt und etwas über Grund geangelt. Daher verbieten sich vielerorts (keine großen Tiefen, keine starke Strömung) auch klassische Effzettblinker zum Zanderangeln, weil die im Verhältnis zur Größe einfach zu schwer sind und bei langsamer Führung zu tief laufen. 
Bei Schwimmwobblern wurde einfach ein Blei vormontiert, was Hänger stark minimierte. Montagen mit Köfi und Fischfetzen gab's auch noch, quasi ein Vorläufer für die noch nicht vorhandenen weichen Gufis. Für die Angelei am Abend bzw. in der Nacht braucht man natürlich ebenso flachlaufendes Blech bzw. Wobbler.


----------



## Andal (29. September 2020)

Vielen jungen Anglern, also jung am eigenen Alter, kann man auch nicht böse sein, sie kennen es nicht anders, als das man für alles und jedes sein eigenes Gerät benutzt. Das Improvisieren, das Maximum aus dem Minimum holen kennen sie sie nicht. Is halt so!


----------



## Fruehling (30. September 2020)

Obwohl, denk' ich an die Blechpeitsche - ein Ungetüm von Rute, das Köder mit minus 25 Gramm bis hin zu mehreren Pfund *wirklich* beherrschte - wird es mir heute noch sehr schinant.


----------



## magi (30. September 2020)

Die wahre Revolution waren mMn erst die Möglichkeiten, die neu mit den geflochtenen Schnüren und spezifisch abgestimmten Ruten, in Verbindung mit der Kunstköder- und im Speziellen der Softbaitangelei, aufkamen.  Wenn ich an die nicht selten vollparabolischen Ruten der 90er denke... Da war auch nicht viel mehr möglich als Einleiern. Selbst die seinerzeit sündhaft teuren RST Mythos Ruten waren für mein Empfinden (nicht besessen, nur einmal Probe gefischt) nicht wirklich geeignet nach heutigem Maßstab.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Obwohl, denk' ich an die Blechpeitsche - ein Ungetüm von Rute, das Köder mit minus 25 Gramm bis hin zu mehreren Pfund *wirklich* beherrschte - wird es mir heute noch sehr schinant.


Die meisten Angler haben diese Wunderangel auch nicht mit dem Woprten (laut und schrill!) "Mischaaaa, isch hab...!" begleitet, das konnte nix werden!


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Die wahre Revolution waren mMn erst die Möglichkeiten, die neu mit den geflochtenen Schnüren und spezifisch abgestimmten Ruten, in Verbindung mit der Kunstköder- und im Speziellen der Softbaitangelei, aufkamen.  Wenn ich an die nicht selten vollparabolischen Ruten der 90er denke... Da war auch nicht viel mehr möglich als Einleiern. Selbst die seinerzeit sündhaft teuren RST Mythos Ruten waren für mein Empfinden (nicht besessen, nur einmal Probe gefischt) nicht wirklich geeignet nach heutigem Maßstab.


Trotzdem gelang es Menschen vor und in den 90ern Fische, sogar große Fische, zu fangen. Was müssen das für geniale Angler gewesen sein!


----------



## jkc (30. September 2020)

Das lag nur an den besseren Beständen.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Das lag nur an den besseren Beständen.


Das ist teilweise soager vollkommen richtig. Die Bestände waren ANDERS. Allerdings auch aus teilweise dermaßen eutrophierten und verschmutzten Gewässern, dass sie teilweise nicht mal mehr als Hühnerfutter taugten, weil die Chickens verweigerten.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Das lag nur an den besseren Beständen.



Hallo,

ich denke, es lag schon auch etwas an den Anglern. Die waren früher mehr Allrounder, waren flexibler und konnten zwischen den zu befischenden Fischarten schneller wechseln, sich besser umstellen. Niemand wäre früher auf den Gedanken gekommen, als Neuling mit dem Spinnfischen anzufangen. Heute sieht oft man Zunftjünger mit wirklich gutem Gerät, aber erbärmlichen Wurfvermögen. Das fällt an einem großen Gewässer erst mal nicht so auf, aber am kleinen bis mittleren Fluß  muss man halt schon den Wurf so bestimmen können, dass er, je nach Zielvorstellung  so bei 16, 18, 20 oder auch 30 Meter landet und da auch nicht weit vom gedachten Zielpunkt entfernt. Das alles bei teilweise dichtem Uferbewuchs. Dazu braucht es aber ein Wurfvermögen, welches sich nicht in einer oder zwei Wochen erlernen läßt.
Zu den Beständen an sich, da gibt schon etliche Arten die stark abgenommen haben. Ganz schlimm z.B. hat es bei uns die Nase erwischt, was gabs da vor 40 Jahren noch, bei den Laichwanderungen zu sehen, da war das Wasser oft schwarz von der Masse der aufsteigenden Nasen. Heute nur noch ein jämmerlicher Rest desselbigen.
Beim Hecht hingegen konnte ich, bei den von mir befischten Gewässern keinerlei Rückgang feststellen. Heute wie schon vor 50/60 Jahren gute bis sehr gute Hechtbestände.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Den allergrößten Wandel erfuhren unsere Gewässer aber durch die zunehmende Sauberkeit des Wassers. Vor 50 bis 60 Jahren gab es so gut wie kein Gewässer, das nicht maximal eutrophiert war. Funktionierende Kläramlagen waren Fehlanzeige. Das führte nicht nur zu kolossalen Stückgewichten bei bestimmten Arten (vgl. Corregonen in den (Vor-) Alpenseen), sondern halt auch zu teilweise massiven Fischsterben, weil die Seen regelmäßig umkippten.

Die Döbel und Regenbogenforellen wuchsen in unserem Ortsbach, in den mehrere Metzgereien und zwei Gerbereien noch direkt einleiteten, zu wahren Giganten heran. Dafür gab es auch an jeder Solschwelle mannshohe Türme aus Proteinschaum in den Kehrwassern. Es stank teilweise zum steinerweichen und unbewachsenes Substrat war in den Bächen unbekannt. Alles dick verschlatzt und bewachsen, aber extrem übersät von Nährtieren. Wir hatten einen Platz, der nennt sich "Marienbacherl". Da war es üblich, dass die Leute dort in der Furt ihre Autos gewaschen haben! Unsere Mütter rochen schon an der Haustüre, ob wir am Bach waren...

Ich weine dieser Zeit nur sehr bedingt nach.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

@Fruehling ... wobei die Angelvideos der beiden Heroen schon eine Liga für sich darstellten.

Die Kamera fest zementiert, in Dauereinstellung und dazu monotone Beschimpfungen der seinerzeitigen Größen (Portrat ff...), gepaart mit dem Mantra der Blechpeitsche, schon etwas hatten. Auch wenn es teilweise am Niveau des Kaminfeuers nach Sendeschluss auf RTL II schrammte. Bernd & Mischa haben da schon (fragwürdige) Akzente gesetzt. Wobei die Ausfälle am Ende der Filme auch recht an den Sudel-Ede von der Schwarzen Kamera erinnerten. 

Und dann, unvergessen, die Nummer mit dem Lachs an der Siegmündung in den Rhein. Das muss man auch erst mal schaffen!


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

...und dann der Glitter an und in ihren Gummiködern. Nach einem Angelversuch mit dem Zeug sah man aus, wie Tante Frieda auf dem Tuntenball - alles glitzerte. Keine Ahnung, ob das heute auch noch so ist. Ich hab das Zeug nie wieder gekauft, so nervte das.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2020)

Roland und Mischa ...

R.S.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Oder so...... so wichtig sind mir die zwei auch wieder nicht!


----------



## Purist (30. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem gelang es Menschen vor und in den 90ern Fische, sogar große Fische, zu fangen. Was müssen das für geniale Angler gewesen sein!



Das mit dem Meterhecht gelang auch schon vor 100 Jahren mit Zweihandspinnrute, Nottinghamrolle, Rosshaarschnur, Nadelwirbel, Stahlvorfach und fettem Blinker. Nach einem Angeltag damit wäre der durchschnittliche heutige Spinnangler wahrscheinlich beim Orthopäden ein hoffnungsloser Fall.




jkc schrieb:


> Das lag nur an den besseren Beständen.



Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich das nie behaupten, so liest und sieht man zu häufig, dass vor 30-40-50 Jahren die großen Fänge auch nicht die Regel waren. Früher wie heute gibt's allerdings Angeltage, an denen man richtig abräumen kann und sehr viel mehr, an denen nichts läuft. Der Angeldruck hat natürlich in den letzten Jahren zugenommen, an vielen Gewässern war der allerdings schon früher extrem hoch, nur will man sich daran nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Andal (30. September 2020)

Früher ging man sogar öfter blank heim. Aber es waren bestimmte Fische schon echte Brocken, die man heute eher schamvoll verschweigt.

Beispiele:
- Gummiköder waren weitestgehend unbekannt. Massenfänge an Zandern so gut wie unbekannt.
- Viele neuere Methoden waren noch nicht erfunden.
- Ein Karpfen von 20 Pfd. war ein echter Bummerl...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Döbel und Regenbogenforellen wuchsen in unserem Ortsbach, in den mehrere Metzgereien und zwei Gerbereien noch direkt einleiteten, zu wahren Giganten heran. Dafür gab es auch an jeder Solschwelle mannshohe Türme aus Proteinschaum in den Kehrwassern. Es stank teilweise zum steinerweichen und unbewachsenes Substrat war in den Bächen unbekannt. Alles dick verschlatzt und bewachsen, aber extrem übersät von Nährtieren.


Es heisst ja auch Döbel können sich mit Shicebatzn übern Winter retten .
Aber es stimmt, auch bei uns waren die Plätze, an denen gewisse Rohre etwas einleiteten, bekannt für die dicksten Fische.


----------



## Purist (1. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Beispiele:
> - Gummiköder waren weitestgehend unbekannt. Massenfänge an Zandern so gut wie unbekannt.
> - Viele neuere Methoden waren noch nicht erfunden.
> - Ein Karpfen von 20 Pfd. war ein echter Bummerl...



Es gab durchaus Gummiköder, nur waren die nicht derart weich. Zanderstrecken waren allerdings nicht unbekannt, die sind ja gerne in Gruppen unterwegs, auch wenn sie früher ein Fall für Experten waren, gerade beim Spinnfischen
Viele der neueren Methoden sind nur eine Verfeinerung, bzw. Weiterentwicklung, der alten. Dropshot, Texas Rig und CO findet man schon in Büchern, die vor 70 aufgelegt wurden, nur trugen die Methoden noch nicht ihre heutigen Namen und kamen noch völlig ohne Fluorocarbon und Gummiköder aus. 

Den Karpfen würde ich als Sonderfall sehen, zumal die früher sehr gerne mitgenommen wurden und daher nicht zu den heutigen Monstern abwuchsen. Versierte Karpfenangler gab es schon vor 100 Jahren, die mit ordentlich Anfüttern gut fingen. Das war zwar auch eine Minderheit der Angler, aber es gab sie.


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2020)

Was du nennst, sind einzelne Spezialisten, die es durchaus gab, aber nicht so in der Masse, wie heute.


----------



## Phoenix84 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hi zusammen,
kann mir jemand einen guten Zanderwobbler empfehlen? Sollte für die Abenddämmerung/ Nacht sein.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2020)

Bomber Long A Jointed in 11cm
Bomber Long A und Pro Long A in 12cm
Salmo Perch in 9cm
Nils Master Invincible in 12cm
Rapala Jointed in 13cm gerne etwas am Bauchdrilling beschwert
Rapala X Rap in 9 und 12cm
Für große Fische den voluminösen Rapala X Rap Jointed in 13cm

Das sind die Wobbler die ich die letzten Jahre am erfolgreichsten auf Zander gefischt habe, wobei einer meiner Favoriten nicht aufgeführt ist, da ich nur Quellen in den USA kenne.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Nils Master Invibcible in 12cm



Wie schätzt Du dessen reale Lauftiefe bei langsamem bis mäßig schnellem Durchkurbeln ein?

Der wird mit 2 m angegeben, was aber für meine Gewässer viel zu viel wäre, falls das Ding evtl. schnell/steil abtauchen sollte (habe meist nur 80 cm bis 1,20 m Tiefe zur Verfügung) - insofern habe ich mir bislang noch keinen zugelegt.

Und: Verträgt der ggf. auch Gewichtstuning am Bauch für eine langsamere Steigrate, damit man etwas langsamer kurbeln bzw. besser Spinnstopps einstreuen kann?


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2020)

Hi, es gibt ja mehrere unterschiedliche Versionen von dem, der flachlaufende mit der kleinen Schaufel läuft sehr flach, so 10 bis 80cm denke ich. Für den tieftauchenden aktuellen mit der runden Schaufel könnten die 2, evtl. 2,5m bei langsamer Führung hin kommen. Vom lezteren hatten wir einige die gesunken sind obwohl sie mit schwimmend angegeben sind. Der flachlaufende treibt relativ stark auf, allerdings denke ich verträgt der allenfalls wenig Gewicht, der läuft ja regulär schon eher dezent und ich denke zusätzliches Gewicht kostet weitere Aktion.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank für die aussagekräftigen Infos!


----------



## Phoenix84 (18. November 2020)

@jkc danke für die Vorschläge, was für Erfahrungen habt ihr so gemacht, sind Zanderwobbler mit Rassel oder eher ohne fängiger?


----------



## jkc (18. November 2020)

Phoenix84 schrieb:


> @jkc danke für die Vorschläge, was für Erfahrungen habt ihr so gemacht, sind Zanderwobbler mit Rassel oder eher ohne fängiger?


Eine viel diskutierte Frage, inzwischen behaupten ja viele, auch eingeschworene Profis, dass eine Rassel kontraproduktiv ist.
Ich kann das so nicht bestätigen.
Bis auf zwei Köder in meiner Liste sind alle mit Rassel oder Zweiteiler, was auch nicht geräuschlos sein dürfte. Auch mein Favorit rasselt, so sehr, dass man ihn kommen hören kann wenn es wenig Umgebungsgeräusche gibt.
Mir ist ob mit oder ohne Rassel komplett egal, mir ist in erster Linie wichtig, dass der Köder bei langsamer Führung ansprechend und in der richtigen Tiefe läuft.
Nachteil bei lautlosen Wobblern ist, dass sie zwingend auf eine im Wurf stabilisierende Kugel verzichten müssen, was für die Wurfeigenschaften von Nachteil sein kann. Jetzt ist es zwar so, dass es eher selten auf reine Wurfweite ankommt wenn man die Steinpackungen abfischt, aber wurfstabile Köder überschlagen auch einfach seltener was eben mehr effektive Angelzeit und damit mehr Fisch bedeutet.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (18. November 2020)

Grundsätzlich denke ich man sollte sich nicht zu sehr an Detailfragen beim Köder aufhängen, natürlich habe auch ich meine Favoriten aber in erster Linie besteht erfolgreiches Angeln aus der richtigen Stelle zur richtigen Zeit und daraus es dann nicht zu sehr zu versauen.
Ich betrachte Kunstköder eher so wie Werkzeuge und habe die Suche nach DEM Wunderköder schon lange aufgegeben.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> aber in erster Linie besteht erfolgreiches Angeln aus der richtigen Stelle zur richtigen Zeit und daraus es dann nicht zu sehr zu versauen.


würde ich anhand meiner Erfahrungen sofort unterschreiben.

Richtiges Gewässer, richtige Stelle, richtige Zeit, richtiger Approach.  Das wäre meine  persönliche Rangfolge.

Oder viel, viel, viel und noch mehr Angelzeit am Gewässer verbringen, dann stellt sich das ggf. auch öfter mal aus Zufall ein.


----------



## DenizJP (18. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> dann stellt sich das ggf. auch öfter mal aus Zufall ein.


was dann natürlich für mehr Chaos sorgen kann wenn man daraus eine Konsistenz ableiten will ^^


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich denke ich man sollte sich nicht zu sehr an Detailfragen beim Köder aufhängen, natürlich habe auch ich meine Favoriten aber in erster Linie besteht erfolgreiches Angeln aus der richtigen Stelle zur richtigen Zeit und daraus es dann nicht zu sehr zu versauen.
> Ich betrachte Kunstköder eher so wie Werkzeuge und habe die Suche nach DEM Wunderköder schon lange aufgegeben.
> 
> Grüße JK


Das is es, was das Kraut fett macht. Ob der Wobbler nun vom Huber, oder dem Meier geschnitzt wurde ist egal, so lange Größe, Farbe und Umriss dem gängigen Futterfisch entsprechen. Und wenn Zielfisch vorhanden ist, ist es auch nicht ganz daneben.


----------



## Fruehling (18. November 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...so lange Größe, Farbe und Umriss dem gängigen Futterfisch entsprechen....




Von mir ein klares Jein! 

Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg liegt in vielen Fällen nämlich nicht beim "One in a Million", sondern beim aus der Masse der Futterfische herausstechenden Köder.

Und selbstverständlich ist auch das mal so und mal so...


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

Die Aussergewöhnlichkeit liefert der Kunstköder schon durch sein Verhalten ab. Alles geht stiften und er dödelt gemütlich weiter... ein perfektes "Opfah" für den Räuber.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

Ja betrachtet es doch mal nüchtern. Die Fische haben sich in den letzten paar tausend Jahren praktisch nicht verändert. Auch die Angler blieben genetisch die gleichen. So rasch geht das mit der Evolution auch nicht. Seit der letzten Eiszeit hat sich nicht viel getan. Ausser natürlich der Kultur, der Herstellung und vor allem der Handel. Das ganze einfach zusammenführen... und sich die Vorteile zu Nutze machen. Um einen Fisch zu fangen reicht im Grunde genommen ein Haken und etwas Schnur. Heute, wie schon zu Caveman's Zeiten.

Heute ist es nur etwas bunter, vielfältiger, teilweise konfuser, aber nach wie vor kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. November 2020)

Der wichtigste Kunstköder bringt am wenigsten wenn der zu der besten Zeit nicht eingesetzt wird und im trockenen verhungert....
jkc hat schon gut beschrieben dass Zeit, Ort wichtiger sind als der wichtigste Kunstköder... Wissen und Erfahrung noch nebenbei vorausgesetzt... 
Allein die wichtigsten Kunstköder in der Kiste zu haben ist keine Fanggarantie... Was bei den einen gut funktioniert, funktioniert es noch lange nicht bei anderen...


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Um einen Fisch zu fangen reicht im Grunde genommen ein Haken und etwas Schnur.


wobei früher die Schnur wichtiger war als der Haken.



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Was bei den einen gut funktioniert, funktioniert es noch lange nicht bei anderen...


Ist in der Tat so, dass es bei manchen Kunstködern manchmal auch drauf ankommt, wer ihn führt.

Merkt man als Angler, der ruhig und abgeschieden seinem Hobby nachgehen will aber oft gar nicht.


----------



## Andal (18. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> wobei früher die Schnur wichtiger war als der Haken.


Das eine ist ohne das andere relativ vom Sinn befreit.


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


Andal schrieb:


> Das eine ist ohne das andere relativ vom Sinn befreit.


mir fallen jedenfalls mehr antike Angelmethoden mit Schnur ohne Haken ein, als mit Haken ohne Schnur.  

Gibt auch heutzutage noch Angler, die mit Schnur aber ohne Haken ihre Fische fangen.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ist in der Tat so, dass es bei manchen Kunstködern manchmal auch drauf ankommt, wer ihn führt.


Hallo,

dazu fällt mir der alte Spruch ein: "eine Waffe ist nur so gut wie der Mann, der sie führt".  

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (18. November 2020)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> "eine Waffe ist nur so gut wie *der Mann*, der sie führt"


 das dachte der Hexenkönig von Angmar wohl auch.  War ein fataler Irrtum.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. November 2020)

Im Frühling, eindeutig Jerks, vorzugsweise, meine selbstdesignten, wie der hier.






Im  Sommer Zikaden und Jigspinner.


----------



## Falko_Duering (6. April 2021)

Also ein paar Favoriten habe ich:

Hecht = Green Lemon von LK, klappt immer (bei mir zumindest) oder ganz schlicht Blinker 
Zander = Easy Shiner von Keitech
Barsch = Kleine Gummifische (kopyto), Würmer am Dropshot einzeln oder gemischt mit der Barsch Hegene

Ist aber auch alles immer ne Vertrauensfrage und nur meine persönlichen Favoriten


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (6. April 2021)

Mein absoluter Lieblingsköder für Forellen ist der Cormorant Hunky TT. Seine Stärke hat der 3,5 cm kleine Gummifisch beim Watfischen im flachen Wasser. Die Packung mit 5 Gummifischen kostet 6,50 Euro. Das sind sie auf jeden Fall wert. 









						Cormoran Jig Set Hunky-TT günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Cormoran Jig Set Hunky-TT günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## Seele (6. April 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Lieblingsköder für Forellen ist der Cormorant Hunky TT. Seine Stärke hat der 3,5 cm kleine Gummifisch beim Watfischen im flachen Wasser. Die Packung mit 5 Gummifischen kostet 6,50 Euro. Das sind sie auf jeden Fall wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haste recht, das ist einer der ganz wenigen Gummifische mit denen ich regelmäßig Forellen gefangen habe.


----------

